# Hgh and anavar



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Would this be a good stack? 80mg of anavar for 8-10 weeks and 4iu of hgh continuously, and maybe some

tribulus to keep the test going and milk thistle for the liver, don't want to use any test due to hair loss btw


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

get mad get mad said:


> tribulus to keep the test going


 Is this real life?


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

No it's a virtual world this mate


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

get mad get mad said:


> Would this be a good stack? 80mg of anavar for 8-10 weeks and 4iu of hgh continuously, and maybe some
> 
> tribulus to keep the test going and milk thistle for the liver, don't want to use any test due to hair loss btw


Have you had hair loss with Test?? And milk thistle is Pointless plenty water save your money. And tribulus to keep test going??? Please explain.?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you already losing your hair, if so then why the worry. If your hair is receding ya may aswell just not the bullet and accept its going to happen, I'd prefer to have big muscles and no hair rather then small muscles and half a head of receeding hair. Jab test and stop trying to invent expensive cycles.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

No but I am experiencing it and test isn't going to help so it ain't an option, tribulus to keep the libido going


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Have i invented this cycle? :thumb:


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

If your that worried about hair loss then take finasteride on cycle, but if it's going to happen all you can do is delay it, one day your going to be bald so makes no difference.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

I wanted advice on the what I asked not hair loss thanks


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

get mad get mad said:


> I wanted advice on the what I asked not hair loss thanks


Can't help ya then mate never used anavar or HGH, what I do know is they are probably the two most expensive drugs you could possibly choose, so I hope your rich!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

get mad get mad said:


> Would this be a good stack? 80mg of anavar for 8-10 weeks and 4iu of hgh continuously, and maybe some
> 
> tribulus to keep the test going and milk thistle for the liver, don't want to use any test due to hair loss btw


Not really no!

80mg var ok

4iu of HGH ok

Tribulus pointless

Milk thistle pointless

Anavar will still affect your hairline


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

get mad get mad said:


> I wanted advice on the what I asked not hair loss thanks


Just make sure it's legit var you've got and not whinny or you will def be loosing your hair.

Also you could get finestride to run along side your cycle to prevent hair loss not so sure if var will cause hair loss tbh Iv never experienced any hair loss as I'm only 27 and have a full head of hair.

Why not blast some test and var as a tester as said if it's started it won't make a difference.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Reading this leads me to believe anavar doesn't effect hair http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html

So anavar and hgh would be a good cycle yes or no


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

get mad get mad said:


> Reading this leads me to believe anavar doesn't effect hair http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html
> 
> So anavar and hgh would be a good cycle yes or no


Run it and find out m8. Every one reacts to different compounds in different ways some will loose hair some won't.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Was seeing if anyone else has run this and got any feedback before I do embark on it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If your not going to run test then there's not many options anyway, it will be ok but nothing special , little more than an average var cycle


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Admin will have to remove those last 2 posts @kyle6042


----------



## kyle6042 (Jun 30, 2014)

Will do it now... sorry


----------



## Chris-s13 (Jul 15, 2013)

I use dutasteride keto shampoo and lipogaine for hair.

Test 400 @ 1.5ml e/w

Proper diet in place

Getting size with minimal shedding and I am pretty prone

anavar shredded a lot of my hair solo but I had nothing else in place for mpb


----------



## Jackson89 (Dec 2, 2014)

How did this cycle work out for you? I'm due to start a simular cycle in the new year!

Cheers


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Get mad is getting so mad at these replys.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Yeah was hoping someone who maybe had tried this cycle for feedback :bounce:


----------

